# Hörspiele Thread: Was hört ihr aktuell/zuletzt? mit Benotung



## Mr_old_school (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ein großer Hörspiele Freund. Es wäre klasse, wenn wir allen eine Art Orientierung bieten, indem ihr schreibt:
Was höre ich aktuell bzw. habe ich zuletzt gehört?
Wie hat es mir gefallen? was gefiel mir gut, was nicht? (ohne groß zu Spoilern (!)
Benotung von 1 bis 10
10 Legendär bis 1 für fremd schämen im Keller


----------



## sinchilla (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich höre sehr gern Sherlock Holmes gibt es bei Amazon. Kann ich nur empfehlen 7 von 10. Was mir auch sehr gefällt ist Ken Follett, Säulen der Erde, Mittelalter und so 9 von 10.


----------



## Mr_old_school (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich höre aktuell folgendes und kann es sehr empfehlen:
Chris Carter: Robert Hunter
Es gibt mehrere Fälle, die der Kommissar der Mordkommission versucht zu lösen. 
spielt in Los Angeles. Ich höre gerade das erste "Hörbuch". 
Eigentlich mag ich nur Hörspiele, aber dies hier ist gut gesprochen....
der Erste Fall, ich bin ca., bei der Hälfte, gefällt mir gut.


----------

